# Displaying lambskin.



## Andrew Wiskus (Apr 14, 2016)

I wasn't sure where to post this but I was wondering if I put my lambskin that I received when I was raised in a shadow box if this would be considered defilement... Thanks.

Sent from my LGUS991 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Levelhead (Apr 14, 2016)

Mine is rolled up in a tube with instructions of what to do if something would happen to me. 

I have been tought and believe it is my burial apron.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 14, 2016)

Well, I shouldn't think defilement would be the right word, regardless of whether thought appropriate in your jurisdiction.  

 Jurisdictions vary. In mine, you may well wear that apron.  

Do you get an MM certificate?  Why not frame that?


----------



## Akiles (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm M:.M:., and I think that in francmasonry the important thing it isn't in the material but it is in the symbol....you are here to learn, to light. And your apron is a thing that remember you a teaching...




Saludos.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 14, 2016)

Levelhead said:


> Mine is rolled up in a tube with instructions of what to do if something would happen to me.
> I have been tought and believe it is my burial apron.


I would strongly recommend that you get it out of that tube and store it flat. I have seen many aprons, when finally removed from the tube for use at the Brother's funeral, that will not lay flat and crack after having been rolled up for years. Put it in the bottom of a drawer with clothes or other soft items weighting it down, and it will be serviceable when your time is up.


----------



## Levelhead (Apr 15, 2016)

Might frame it.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 15, 2016)

Mine is in a carrying case for when I go visiting.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 15, 2016)

We are taught to keep it clean.  Mounting behind glass will do that.  It will also keep it from cracking over the years.

We are also taught that operative spots are badges of honor.  Don't hesitate to wear that apron to meetings.  Remember that you were taught that it is yours to wear even if the local tradition is that the next time you wear it is at your funeral.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 15, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Mine is in a carrying case for when I go visiting.


As is mine.


----------



## Andrew Wiskus (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you all. I didn't receive a certificate. The reasoning behind having my apron framed along with a trowel my lodge presented to me with my raised date is another reminder of my path and loyalty to the Lodge and my brethren. It would be hung in my room not in any public viewing such as the living room. 

Sent from my LGUS991 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 17, 2016)

Our custom is different here, I wore my own mm apron to every meeting until installed in the East. I've only worn it twice since: when installed as a wm for the 2nd & 3rd times.

Our mm is of a different design than the EA and FC apron.


----------



## Joe Mazzotta (Apr 17, 2016)

I keep mine under my mattress. As far as displaying it , I'm not sure.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 18, 2016)

Andrew Wiskus said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this but I was wondering if I put my lambskin that I received when I was raised in a shadow box if this would be considered defilement... Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my LGUS991 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


 Just curious....your avatar pic appears ro be a womans hand and ring with the S&C?....


----------



## Andrew Wiskus (Apr 18, 2016)

Last time I checked I'm not a woman, and that's my hand.

Sent from my LGUS991 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 18, 2016)

Andrew Wiskus said:


> Last time I checked I'm not a woman, and that's my hand.
> 
> Sent from my LGUS991 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


 
My apologies brother the long fingernail and slim ring band threw me off.  No offense meant.


----------



## Andrew Wiskus (Apr 18, 2016)

Its all good I've been meaning to change my profile pic, it should now be a pic of me in my Scottish Rite attire. I asked a few co workers if the pic of my hand looked feminine and they gave me a similar remark, lol. No the jewelry store had to size up the ring so I'm assuming that's why the band looks so thin. 

Sent from my LGUS991 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 18, 2016)

Andrew Wiskus said:


> Its all good I've been meaning to change my profile pic, it should now be a pic of me in my Scottish Rite attire. I asked a few co workers if the pic of my hand looked feminine and they gave me a similar remark, lol. No the jewelry store had to size up the ring so I'm assuming that's why the band looks so thin.
> 
> Sent from my LGUS991 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


 No SR attire, just you in a suit now....


----------



## Andrew Wiskus (Apr 18, 2016)

Well I should have been specific its what I wore during my Scottish Rite classes. My bad. 

Sent from my LGUS991 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## The Traveling Man (Apr 18, 2016)

Levelhead said:


> Mine is rolled up in a tube with instructions of what to do if something would happen to me.
> 
> I have been tought and believe it is my burial apron.
> 
> ...



In my Lodge they also state, during the presentation, that it is your burial apron. But any PM in my Lodge will tell you "Wear it anytime you want."


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 19, 2016)

I have noticed a few new brothers in my district that are wearing theirs. 
Everytime i start getting dressed nice my son knows that I am going to lodge and always asks if he can come.  Hes only 9 so maybe when hes old enough he will join DeMolay and eventually a lodge.  I want to keep mine nice and flat so that I can present it to him upon his initiation


----------



## ccampbell (May 30, 2016)

Does anyone know if  a place we can get our Charter printed in Lambskin?


----------



## ChristopherNance (May 30, 2016)

ccampbell said:


> Does anyone know if  a place we can get our Charter printed in Lambskin?


Have you tried officemax and walmart? I know they print stuff on canvas, not sure why lambskin would be much different. 

Sent from my SM-S975L using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## king82 (May 30, 2016)

Should be fine. But it might yellow in light over time. But its ur apron doi what u want.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 30, 2016)

ccampbell said:


> Does anyone know if  a place we can get our Charter printed in Lambskin?


Umm, why?  It would only be a copy of the charter.


----------



## Bloke (May 31, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Umm, why?  It would only be a copy of the charter.



It still would be cool.... then I'd spend years writing to my GL asking them to seal and endorse it to create a future interesting artifact  (but even unendorsed, it would be a good talking point, esp in 100 years).


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 11, 2016)

Levelhead said:


> Mine is rolled up in a tube with instructions of what to do if something would happen to me.
> 
> I have been tought and believe it is my burial apron.
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------

